# Filtration



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Can you guys give me some input on some power filters.
i'm going to get 2 404 fluvals, but i also want to add 2 power filters to my 135 gal tank.
I head Aquaclear 500 is really good, but I might be wrong, so please correct me, thanks!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Aquaclear and Fluval are owned by the same company, Hagen. i use a fluval 304 on my 55, it works wonders. i say go with the 2 fluvals on that 135. sounds good.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Whisper powerfilters are constructed better than ac500s. They have less flow, but are silent. I had one for 10 years and still works like the day i bought it. The big knock on ac's is that they are flimsey. Whisper changed the name of the one i have. But it holds two of the #4 size pads. Their tetra tec is junk. But the other one is really good. And you might want to add a little extra media to your fluvals like peat, or what i did is add ehiems efimech ( I believe thats how you spell it) that works good with it. I love my fluvals though. Ehiems are good also. I like mine alot, but they are spensive


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Yeah, I got 2 Fluval 404's, and they do work wonders! Now for the power filters... your saying Whisper is alot better then AquaClear? I know whisper is cheaper, but I heard AquaClear is a better in cleaning out the tank??? some more input please, thanks!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I highly recommend AquaClear series...i have 3 AC500 and 2 AC300 doing fine!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My whispers gph is 380. 120 gph less than ac's One they are a little cheaper. And two They are quite a bit more quiet. The whisper is more setup for biofiltration with the bigger filter pads and sponge filter that goes with it.
Plus the filter pads are alot cheaper than the ac's. The ac just pushes more gph thru it. Try one of each if you like. 
If you can, take both out of the boxes and compare the quality. I had both and like my whisper better. I sold my ac because it drove me up a wall listening to it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

THANKS ALL!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a ac500 and a 300 on my 55 
does a great job and no problems yet


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would only use AquaClear and/or Rena FilStar canisters!!!


----------



## Jakuraba (May 20, 2003)

in my 150 gal i'm running an AC500, Emp400, & a Rena XP3 canister. the AC moves more water, but the Emp has spray bars & those big Bio-Wheels(more oxygen exchange & benificial bacteria). best of both worlds, i guess.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Canister:
Ehiem (but too pricey for me) so i got a Filstar XP3. I think that is the best bang for the buck if you want a canister

Hang ons:
AC. Very good power flow and good filtration then comes whispers (only the old ones). The new ones suck bootay! My new one broke on my in the first 2 weeks yes my old one is still up and running!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys, hopefully I'll have some pictures soon!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I reccomend aquaclear too! On Every one of my tanks I have them! The 500's are Warpigs, rarely get clogged and flow like crazy. 300's are good too. But 200 and below suck for large aquariums...


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Raptor said:


> My whispers gph is 380. 120 gph less than ac's One they are a little cheaper. And two They are quite a bit more quiet. The whisper is more setup for biofiltration with the bigger filter pads and sponge filter that goes with it.
> Plus the filter pads are alot cheaper than the ac's. The ac just pushes more gph thru it. Try one of each if you like.
> If you can, take both out of the boxes and compare the quality. I had both and like my whisper better. I sold my ac because it drove me up a wall listening to it.


 My whisper power filter just broke yesterday after aobut 15 years or so of operation


----------

